# When will we see Bucephalandra?



## deleted_user_7

When will we be able to get Bucephalandra in America? I have seen incredible pics people in other countries grow it. 

The plants stay small and look like a cross between Cryptocoryne and Anubias. Does anyone know anything about them or know where I can get a tiny sprig?

Clint


----------



## ukamikazu

When you find out let me know too. I'm considering smuggling at this point I just have to make a connection in Borneo then hire a lawyer, a few aliases and a network of mules and we'll be ready to go. 

I understand they grow at a painfully slow rate, that's something that would definitely limit their availability. I wonder if they grow slow enough to even make a dedicated orchidist lose his patience? Definitely a perfect candidate for home cloning, just getting the explant material is the problem.

I have a vague memory of just one person stateside having just one or two youngish specimens on APC. I know I saw it there somewhere, may have been here. Memories failing me right now. I wanna say AaronT but that doesn't seem right. He's great for ridiculously rare stuff. If anyone would have a connection for rare aquatic Aroids it would be him.


----------



## 808mats

FYI various Bucephalandras have been in the U.S. for a while now. I have a couple pics on my flickr page. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page3/


----------



## ceiji

I think it was manini on APC


----------



## ukamikazu

808mats said:


> FYI various Bucephalandras have been in the U.S. for a while now. I have a couple pics on my flickr page. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page3/


Let me guess, you're not parting with any of them for love nor money :hihi:?


----------



## problemman

maybe you could give us some insight on how to grow it? does it grow fast or slow like they say?


----------



## gordonrichards

Bucephalandra is something I plan on offering in the future.
I should have a few species available for sale by the Fall. 
Prices will be much less then what anyone has posted before in the past so everyone gets their hands on them.

No one is stocking them in the states so I will. 3-4 months.

Slow grower, slower then Anubias for most. Again, once you give it everything it needs it can flourish.
Bigger the rhizome, the faster the growth. Co2 is a plus, grows best emersed. 

People are still charging up to $300.00 for a 2 inch sprig. 

-Gordon


----------



## gordonrichards

Illegal to ship across country to country without photo sanitary certificate and import license. If customs catches the box, you get a nice fine here in the USA.

-Gordon


----------



## Rainer

gordonrichards said:


> Rainer, keep your political comments to yourself on the board.


 Which political comments would those be?

If you mean "PIGs", it's an acronym for the group of countries whose economic difficulties have weighed heaviest on the Euro recently: Portugal, Ireland, Greece. Without them, the exchange rate with the USD - already very bad - would have been extremely painful.


----------



## gordonrichards

Ignore my previous comment. I was not sure what you were referring to.
Just deleted that line, sorry,
-Gordon


----------



## gordonrichards

Illegal, and you can get fined for it if they catch you here in the USA. I think up to $10,000. Who wants any fine, even a $100.00 fine anyways.

I should have a few types available in the fall.


----------



## A Hill

If you want to do it legally it isn't too difficult. You just need to go to a customs office with the plants labeled, they'll give you a hard time for a bit charge you something around $60 an hour, and then let it be. 

The import side needs some paperwork and an import permit but it also isn't too tough from my knowledge. So instead of saying it is impossible buy from me, I think we should promote discussions that follow the law and promote exchange of plants legally because you are right, they are cracking down on it and knowingly smuggling plants into the US can land you a hefty fine and possible jail time.

The best place to look the specifics up is probably the USDA website. I used to have the right links but it has been a few years and I've lost them.

-Andrew


----------



## hydrophyte

I want to try _Bucephalandra_ in a riparium. It would be so awesome to try some of those other rare related rheophytic plants too like _Piptospatha_, but those are almost impossible to find here in the US.


----------



## Sharkfood

Make sure and send me a PM if you do start selling this GordonRichards.

I'd never heard of this plant before this thread. Do I understand correctly that it has a creeping, above the substrate, rhizome?


----------



## vasteq

New delivery of species, this time from Asia:

Small endemic grass, from borneo. Also can flowering:
*Aridarum cf. caulescens ‘angustifolium'*









Picture in nature:










*Bucephalandra "Kayu Lapis1"*
I think that it is one of the smalles Bucephalandra. Long, curly leaves.

















Plant is still young, in future should be looking like that:









*Bucephalandra "Pearl Grey"*
Beauty shining, you must see in real.









*Bucephalandra "Sekadau1"*
Small bucephalandra, similar to Kayu Lapis but it has longer leaves, less curly









Picture from other source:









I am sorry that you have not possibility to ordered these beauty plants from overseas.


----------



## hydrophyte

_Bucephalandra_ would be awesome for a high-humidity riparium. You could grow it on a trellis raft with the rhizomes creeping across the top same as for _Anubias_..










_Aridarum_ also would be awesome. I wonder if there will be any hope of getting that in the US(??????????).


----------



## hydrophyte

vasteq said:


> New delivery of species, this time from Asia:.....


Wow vasteq those are pretty amazing _highly desirable_ plants that you got there.


----------



## chad320

You can sit back and wait, you can cry all you want. I have been importing the things that I want for a long time and all you risk is the loss of your plants. If you are being silly and ordering 100s of plants its a higher risk of getting caught with a higher price to pay. They usually dont even look at a few. If you want them its worth the chance. This country is made up of rule benders and if you dont go get what you want you get what we have here. A bunch of sally straight-lacers that dont have any Buce. Then theres guys like me


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey everybody I just wanted to emphasize that these are really amazing plants that vasteq posted up. Give these pictures a second look...



vasteq said:


> New delivery of species, this time from Asia:
> 
> Small endemic grass, from borneo. Also can flowering:
> *Aridarum cf. caulescens ‘angustifolium'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture in nature:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra "Kayu Lapis1"*
> I think that it is one of the smalles Bucephalandra. Long, curly leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plant is still young, in future should be looking like that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra "Pearl Grey"*
> Beauty shining, you must see in real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra "Sekadau1"*
> Small bucephalandra, similar to Kayu Lapis but it has longer leaves, less curly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from other source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that you have not possibility to ordered these beauty plants from overseas.


----------



## gordonrichards

Lovey plant, expensive since they're hard to source.
If enough people start growing them the price can come down.
Going to be another 6-7 months before I have access to them.
Takes time and money :^(

-Gordon


----------



## speedie408

Buce species grow HELLA slow! That's gonna add to the rarity and keep the prices high. 

Nice plants indeed from the last batch of pics posted.


----------



## hydrophyte

I hope vasteq will give us some updates later on.


----------



## chad320

hydrophyte said:


> I hope vasteq will give us some updates later on.


+2 It would be interesting to see more of these coming around!!!


----------



## hydrophyte

I'm amazed that he got the _Aridarum_.


----------



## vasteq

thanks for the praise  More species soon. *Hydrophyte *trellis raft will be good but i think that bucephalandra will faster growing if roots ingrown in fertile ground. But this gave me food for thought. I cultivate many mosses, i wonder how i could grow it over water. Mosses growing faster in emers. So maybe idea with raft will help me.


----------



## bsmith

vasteq said:


> thanks for the praise  More species soon. *Hydrophyte *trellis raft will be good but i think that bucephalandra will faster growing if roots ingrown in fertile ground. But this gave me food for thought. I cultivate many mosses, i wonder how i could grow it over water. Mosses growing faster in emers. So maybe idea with raft will help me.


So here is a questions for you. Would you suggest I put the roots of my Bucephalandra "kampit" in the ADA AS substrate or put the plant on a piece of driftwood in the tank?


----------



## gordonrichards

Let it root bro! Don't bury it!


----------



## bsmith

I have been keeping crypts and anubis for a long time. I'm in it for the long haul!


----------



## vasteq

Bucephalandra better looking on stones, but if you have a new ADA ground then you could try it. Many ferns better growing on fertlizer ground than driftwood, so bucephalandra should also. But i have it for a short time, and I just experiment with fertlizer ground and Bucephalandra:
My Bucephalandra Valley - on lava rocks. 11 species of Bucephalandra and one Aridarum:









New species:
*Bucephalandra Kualakuayan1* (small size bucephalandra)









*Bucephalandra Kualakuayan2* (medium size bucephalandra)









*Bucephalandra Red Vein* (medium size bucephalandra - this is young piece)









Picture from other source:


----------



## bsmith

Your Buce looks very good but I'm trying to figure out if they ate like Anubis and take ferts from the water column or like crypts and feed primarily from their root system.


----------



## vasteq

*bsmith* is your bucephalandra is not a Kapit? No Kampit? From one person who collect Bucephalandra in nature i know that small bucephalandra (KayuLapis, Sekadau1) growing in river, large bucephalandra (Sanggau, Sekadau2) growing in rocks, and goes underwater for a short time when is raining. When large bucephalandra goes underwater has produce a small leaves and this small size can be maintained in water for a long time. So some of buce growing underwater, some growing over so then should primarily feed from their root system if it not in a water. In many asian shop you could also see picture of bucephalandra in flowerpot and I suspect that their store bucephalandra in this form or even cultivate.


----------



## vasteq

In this week i sent one plant to USA. So i will let you know if it arrived.

My new collection:
*Bucephalandra sp. Copi Susu:*

















*Bucephalandra sp. Green West Kalimantan:*









*Bucephalandra sp. Narrow Leaf Sintang:*









*Bucephalandra sp. Midnight Blue:*

















*Bucephalandra sp. Fake Catherinae:*

















*Bucephalandra sp. Red Gaia:*


----------



## Jeffww

As soon as I get my grubby hands on a few we'll be seeing lots more of it...


----------



## zachary908

It's getting a lot easier to find here on the forum.. still kind of expensive but not as bad as it used to be. I know lookin4roselines and Speedie 408 sell it now and then. And I believe Gordon Richards is working on getting some.


----------



## Craigthor

vasteq said:


> In this week i sent one plant to USA. So i will let you know if it arrived.
> 
> My new collection:
> *Bucephalandra sp. Copi Susu:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra sp. Green West Kalimantan:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra sp. Narrow Leaf Sintang:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra sp. Midnight Blue:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra sp. Fake Catherinae:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bucephalandra sp. Red Gaia:*


I want the first one and the last one.


----------



## vasteq

*Bucephalandra sp. GBV (probably Green/Blue Velvet*):

























*Bucephalandra SB (probably Shine Blue):*

















*Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf:*









*Bucephalandra Tricolor:*









*Bucephalandra Melawi:* (small variation of Buce.)

















*Bucephalandra Shine Green:* (beautiful fresh green color):


----------



## JasonG75

Had to look these up on A.B. GEEEZ 110.00usd for 1 plant? Keep it, lol.


----------



## vasteq

I do not know what you're talking about. I haven't sold any of these plants to anyone :/ BTW I never met with such a high price. This is a terrible price.


----------



## JasonG75

vasteq said:


> I do not know what you're talking about. I haven't sold any of these plants to anyone :/ BTW I never met with such a high price. This is a terrible price.


I was looking on aquabid, (A.B.) to see how they are priced, not refering to you.


----------



## vasteq

ok, now I understand. Sorry


----------



## gordonrichards

I wanted to bring in a case of Buceph. plants for the forum however after much work, research and communications with officials:

Bucephalandra are not allowed for export out of Borneo due to the fact they are not commercially grown. Since the plants take so long to grow it is not a viable business option. Exporters cannot provide photo-sanitary certificates due because the plants are not recognized. There are no commerical growers of Buceph plants on Earth. 

*All Bucephalandra in this country have been illegally obtained if you like it or not.*

You can't fight with me regarding this. All Buceph are smuggled out of Borneo and enter illegal trade.

-Gordon


----------



## Jeffww

Would it be illegal to buy from someone in the US then? Or buce sp. endemic to borneo?


----------



## gordonrichards

All are illegally obtained. 
All have been smuggled out of Borneo.

The only legal plants would be ones collected for science.
None of those are in the hobby trade.

I won't be selling them till I find a legal option. 

-Gordon


----------



## vasteq

All people in USA who have some Bucephalandra in the aquarium are asked to put it to a trash can !! :icon_evil


----------



## gordonrichards

You are also bringing into Europe illegally.
You are also shipping plants into the US illegally.

-Gordon


----------



## TactusMortus

Settle down gordon people buy off of ebay all the time and receive there illegal plants. They will eventually realize what a harmless plant buce is as it grows so slow there is no way it would turn into an invasive species. Just because you are having an issue getting the plant no need to keep stating how illegal it is. We are not talking about drugs here.


----------



## vasteq

I just ironically  I know it but ... who cares? I know a popular european aqua forum that sells bucephalandras plants. And now what, they must removed them from sales? For years, many Asian shops sent by letters many plants to many country in the world, without sanitation test. For years, this practice is used, nobody doesn't fight of this, because it is like to fight with the windmills. Nobody wants to bother to prove this. 

With such an attitude like yours, an american aquarium will never reach such a plants like european. To brave the world should be. 

The law exists, and the aquarium is governed by its own law. If the aquarium had to stick to the law, we would have only a few plant species to this day. Also, I think that the discussion of this topic is complex. It is best to be silent, and continue with impunity to show more photos of these plants. Let no one asks where I got it, maybe I'm one of those scientists


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Funny how things grows on you. At first I was like WTF $90 for a anubia looking plant? Now I want some. Your collection is HOT Vasteq. I guess Buce is the new rare crypt or Erio. Unlike a Erio, I can actually keep Buce in my shrimp tanks if they have Anubia requirements. 

If the feds/customs really wanted to bust people....I think there are WAY more illegal coral smuggling than buce smuggling....The reef hobby is huge compared to planted tanks. You think all the super cool corals from paradise island arrived via customs?


----------



## mordalphus

TactusMortus said:


> Settle down gordon people buy off of ebay all the time and receive there illegal plants. They will eventually realize what a harmless plant buce is as it grows so slow there is no way it would turn into an invasive species. Just because you are having an issue getting the plant no need to keep stating how illegal it is. We are not talking about drugs here.


It's not because they'd become invasive, it's because they're being torn out of the protected forests in Borneo, huge swaths of them, leaving riverbanks bare and endangering wildlife there. They grow so slowly that it will take centuries to recover just from the hobbyist demand.

But hey, it's only rainforest, right?


----------



## TactusMortus

That never even crossed my mind. You are correct I can see how that would be an issue. Now if those who did collect would only collect a few start tissue culturing and there would be no problem.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

mordalphus said:


> It's not because they'd become invasive, it's because they're being torn out of the protected forests in Borneo, huge swaths of them, leaving riverbanks bare and endangering wildlife there. They grow so slowly that it will take centuries to recover just from the hobbyist demand.
> 
> But hey, it's only rainforest, right?


+1. I admire Gordon for taking the time to research this so extensively... I don't know much about Buce. species and I'll admit that, but I can just say that from history, taking massive amounts of a slow growing species (or any species) without concern as to how it will effect the environment is never good. 

Now I have a passing love of Nepenthes specie and I would oh so love to get some awesome ones out of Borneo, but I don't, I buy US grown ones despite them being overpriced and not as cool  And I always make sure they're not endangered or being imported.


----------



## Rainer

Wow, I'm actually starting to have some small glimmering of hope for mankind. Seriously.

I'm sure someone will take care of that for me soon though.


----------



## vasteq

It is really an amazing plants. Compare old picture of my Kualakuayan2, it was not in good condition, and had a strange colour:









Now is a huge, and change colour (do you see blue sheen?):









After I cut one big growth cone (along with a flower) there showed many new leaves in whole root:









Bucephalandra Motoleyana "Red" - is one of my favorit. Very colourfull, looks charmingly:









Bucephalandra Pearl Grey - see this shining spot, very densely distributed throughout the leaf.:









I observed that Bucephalandra with age can changes color.

Bucephalandra *Melawi *










Bucephalandra *Fake Katherinae *










Both to compare: *F. Catherinae* on the left *Melawi * on the right:


----------



## wabisabi

mordalphus said:


> It's not because they'd become invasive, it's because they're being torn out of the protected forests in Borneo, huge swaths of them, leaving riverbanks bare and endangering wildlife there. They grow so slowly that it will take centuries to recover just from the hobbyist demand.
> 
> But hey, it's only rainforest, right?


I don't think the forests of Borneo are protected. I only say this because there is destruction of much of the crypt habitat there. They clear the land away for palm oil plantations. Some species of crypts (i.e. a specific location) will never be seen again because of this. So sad.

I agree with you that taking large amounts of any plant from it's habitat is not a good practice.

The other side to the argument is, what if these plants were never collected and maintained in peoples collections before the land was cleared away? At least if these plants exist in peoples collections then it has a chance at avoiding extinction. This is not a problem in protected areas, but i don't think that is the case in Borneo.


----------



## DogFish

wabisabi said:


> ....The other side to the argument is, what if these plants were never collected and maintained in peoples collections before the land was cleared away? At least if these plants exist in peoples collections then it has a chance at avoiding extinction....


Excellent point! 

I got out of Reef tank keeping in the late early 90s when I learned about collectors using cyanide to stun fish for the hobby. The fish would eventually die and the corals died faster.

I'm don't believe in greedy collection methods. But, the aquatic plant hobby is not anywhere near the threat that clear cut logging is. Even if no Bucephalandra, C. Bullosa or Orchids etc were ever collected the Corporate Farms are going to destroy the habitat.

YES, hobbies that keep the pure forms of these plants (vs. Hybreds) many be the only way to preserve them.

The only sure thing about extinction is that it is final.


----------



## anh

im going to vietnam this year, planning to collect some aquatic plants there but have no idea how to transport them over. If anyone can help me, it be great


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

bsmith and vasteq, how much lighting do you provide on these Bucephas? What ferts (how much and how often) do you dose in your tanks with these plants? And lastly, how do you deal with algae since they're slow growing? I'll take your answer off the air. 

PS - I found this article from Google Search. It seems full of ideas regarding the environment where Bucephalandra species is endemic.

http://www.blueplanetbiomes.org/se_asian_rnfrst.htm


----------



## vasteq

I provide 2x18W in 80L tank, I have also prepared another 2x18W but i dont using it yet because i have still soft algae. From 3 weeks I dosed fertz by Estimate Index:

*Macro *(recipe for whole month - 12 doses per month = 3 doses per week):
•	[3/16 teaspoon KNO3] x 12 doses = 2 and 1/4 teaspoons KNO3 
•	[1/16 teaspoon KH2PO4] x 12 = 3/4 teaspoon KH2PO4 
•	[1/2 teaspoon MgSO4x7H2O] x 12 = 6 teaspoons MgSO4x7H2O 
mixed in 600ml of water, dosed 50ml 3 times per week

*Micro:*
CSM+B 
(Fe) 7.8% 
(Mn) 2.2% 
(Cu) 0.1% 
(Zn) 0.4% 
(B) 1.4% 
(Mo) 0.06%

• 1/2 teaspoon mixed in 200ml water dosed 25ml 2 times per week.

Micro and macro dosed alternately: Monday Micro (at night), Tuesday - Macro (at day), and so on. I dont dosing at Friday and Saturday. In Sunday another dose of Macro + change about 40% of fresh water (RO+tap water). 

I am using a lot of Co2. Bucephalandra like fertilization by EI, growing quite fast. Some kind of Buce can give me 2-3 leaves per weeks, and few young seedling. I don't know why but I think that it growing also at night :/ I must shot a photo before and after night to compare.
I dont have hard algae now, I once had but i used mixture of citric acid (1 teaspoon citric acid per one glass of water (250ml), I keep in this solution (mixture) plants for half hour and algae died after several days). Bucephalandra it is a hard plants, it could be even few hours in this mixture, but other delicate plants don't like long bath


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Vasteq, thank you for the useful information you posted above. Do you use vinegar to mix the citric acid bath solution? I have a lemon tree in the yard, can I use lemon juice instead of citric acid? You mentioned using a lot of CO2, can you elaborate on the CO2 application? How about your substrate and source of water? I don't use a heater but the temperature in the house is around 70 degrees Fahrenheit in the winter and 78 degrees Fahrenheit in the summer; is that alright?


----------



## vasteq

Temp is ok. I heard that Bucephalandra don't like temp above 82.5 F, but i dont know is it true. At summer i had once temp 82F and all bucephalandra growing, but only one - KayuLapis1 lost leaves, but i dont know is it temp reason. But it still left a health root and Kayu has growing well right now.



> Do you use vinegar to mix the bath solution


 no, i Use only water. I heard that vinegar is also good but i dont remember recipes for that mixture. This method is based mainly on creating an acidic solution, algae do not like low pH and die. Lemon juice is also good.



> can you elaborate on the CO2 application


 - i dont understand it.



> How about your substrate and source of water?


 - i dont use a special substrate. I have quartz stones - did not affect the parameters of water. All bucephalandra attached to pieces of lava or wood. Source of water? I do not remember the tap water parameters, and how many contain NO3 and PO4 but in the case of EI methods it does not matter. Other parameters of mixed water (RO water + tap water, 50/50% half and half) GH 13, KH 8. Czy to z przyczyny temp


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

"Powiedział pan, że zapewniają wysoką dwutlenku węgla. Jak dajesz Bucephalandra wysoki poziom dwutlenku węgla? Innymi słowy, ile dwutlenku węgla dajesz roślin.Quartz kamieni musi wyglądać pięknie jako substratu. Chciałbym wiedzieć, gdzie kupić kwarc żwiru w Arizonie. Widzę kwarcu na pustyni, ale to w ochronie ziemi.Dziękujemy za udzielenie nam więcej informacji na temat akwarium Bucephalandra."

You said that you provide high carbon dioxide. How do you give your Bucephalandra high level of carbon dioxide? In other words, how much carbon dioxide do you give the plants.

Quartz stones must look beautiful as a substrate. I wish I know where to buy quartz gravel in Arizona. I see quartz in the desert but it's in protected land.

Thank you for giving us more information about your Bucephalandra aquarium.


----------



## vasteq

I set Co2 level based on the contents of KH. 








I have a constant content of KH, and CO2 dosing by the computer (PH probe measures the pH contents and sends it to computer. The computer is connected to the solenoid. Solenoid valve opens or closes as necessary) I set ph range that CO2 content were located in the green field. For example if I have KH=8, then i set ph to 6.9-7.2. To dissolve CO2 i use a separate filter located behind the main filter.

PS. Quartz stone - I mean a small gravel, not big stones. Bucephalandra are attached to big pieces of lava or wood.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

[Quote -To dissolve CO2 i use a separate filter located behind the main filter. - Quote]

For your Bucepha aquarium, you must be using an inline CO2 reactor ran by a separate external canister filter (a total of two external canister filters). 

Thanks for showing us the chart and the thorough description of your CO2 dosing. I admire your computerized system.

By the way, where in Poland do you live? I have a college instructor (Slawomir Wozniak) who is also a principal dancer at Teatr Wielke.


----------



## vasteq

My CO2 reactor was inspired by this here:
http://www.arowana.com.vn/forum/f182/thiet-bi-tron-co2-jaqno-co2-7588.html
I did it using a filter (prefilter) used in the system of osmosis (but this isn't my photo, I show for example):










Co2 is fed by tube visible in the picture.
The filter can be used also for biological filtering and can be filled with ceramic cartridge, which will also reduce getting the undissolved CO2 into the aquarium (in the form of air bubbles).

I use this reactor because it can dissolve the CO2 with 100% efficiency without any loss. I have a small bottle 1.5kg, and I give a lot of Co2 for 2 tanks, if I had big losses I would have a monthly refill bottle, but on this way I do it every 3-4 months on average. And this is the main reason. I lived in Poznan 7 years, now I changed my place of residence and moved to a small village. The Big Theater (Teatr Wielki) is in Warsaw.


----------



## gordonrichards

None are being commercially cultivated. In about a year everyone that currently has them should be able to sell splits in the forums. After 4-5 years they will be more common.


----------



## vasteq

Bucephalandra sp. Sexy Pink:


















Bucephalandra sp. Red Gaia:


----------



## chad320

Vasteq, where are you getting yours from? Are they local or are you importing? I have seen a few sites selling them.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

ADA said:


> My dad was born there, and my Grandfather served in Borneo as chief of police for many years after the war. He was made a Tun, which is the highest honor that can be bestowed by the Borneo Royal Family. (Technically that makes me a Tun).. QUOTE]
> 
> Do you know any relative or friends who can translate some Malaysian words (into English words) used in naming species of Bucephalandra?
> 
> Such as: batang kawa, batang lemanak, kayulapis, simunjan, kalimantan.


----------



## DogFish

Crispino I believe " batang kawa, batang lemanak, kayulapis, simunjan, kalimantan" are the names of the places these plants are found.

When you read see the name Sokan 4, I understand that to mean 3 additional var. were found in Sokan region.

I think this is a better way to refer to these plants than sales nam,res like green shine.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

gordonrichards said:


> None are being commercially cultivated. In about a year everyone that currently has them should be able to sell splits in the forums. After 4-5 years they will be more common.



I currently have 10 Bucephalandra plants in my tank,and man do they grow painfully slow... About the same rate as anubias, depending on the species. 

I contacted the author of this blog, who has traveled Borneo extensively photographing Buce. species. According to him, there are plenty of Buce. plants to go around, and the currently demand should not drive the species to extinction from its habitat. I know that the Japanese and some Hong Kongers are hard at work trying to cultivate these, I hope you are right in that they will be more common in the next few years. Because these plants are absolutely BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

roastbeef.....how much are buces in HK?


----------



## chiefroastbeef

ADA said:


> OMG.. I'm starting to get pangs of desire for these little plants..
> 
> I hate that they're being taken from their natural habitat in bulk numbers though.. it concerns me very much. Borneo has a very special place in my heart. My dad was born there, and my Grandfather served in Borneo as chief of police for many years after the war. He was made a Tun, which is the highest honor that can be bestowed by the Borneo Royal Family. (Technically that makes me a Tun)..
> 
> Anyway.. enough rambling.. does anyone have a small specimen they could send me? (One that has been cultivated, not kidnapped!)


The author of this blog claims that there are simply too much Buce. for it to ever become an threat to its population. I know that is only one man's opinion, but if you go through his blog, you'll find that he knows his stuff and has travel quite extensively in the region: http://junglemikey.blogspot.com/

This is his reply when I sent him an email with the same habitat concern:

_Hi Sam,

Do not worry. Bucep. population is more than few billions here. It's just like grasses...too many of them. Population is very very big.


Mike_


----------



## chiefroastbeef

shrimpnmoss said:


> roastbeef.....how much are buces in HK?



If I shop on the for sale fish forums frequented by HK fish hobbyists, the average price is around $30 for a plant. The only Buce. species that is considerably more expensive is "brownie red," which can sell in HK for $60 for a plant the size of half a chicken nugget. I do not know the wholesale prices here in HK.

Just remember, the Buce. species are very small plants. You pay ALOT of money for plants that are no longer than your thumb.

Better to just collect Crypts, haha.


----------



## vasteq

Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf 2:









Bucephalandra Red Shoot 2 









Bucephalandra Metalic Wave - grown like that from small piece:
*Few month ago:*








*Now:*

















Some buce have a unique ability to change colour during the bending of the leaf. But this can see only on fresh water leaf. Old leaves and those wich grown on emers can't do that. Maybe I could try to take a photo this phenomenon/ Realy amazing - you could see even 3 kind of colour on one leaf (yelow, green, red).


----------



## vasteq

Here it is:
Bucephalandra Tricolor:

























Bucephalandra Midnight Blue:


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

What thread do you use to attach the Bucephas to the black lava rocks?


----------



## vasteq

Simple black sewing thread After a few weeks you can remove the thread because bucephalandra strongly rooted in the stone.


----------



## vasteq

Sekadau dots:


----------



## TexasCichlid

I like that sekadu dots one...


----------



## vasteq

Schismatoglottis roseospatha


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

What Schismatoglottis species can be grown submersed aside from roseospatha?


----------



## vasteq

Bucephalandra Brownie Brown


----------



## vasteq




----------



## vasteq




----------



## vasteq

Do you see these colors? Green, navy blue, red, Shine green. Angelic species:


----------



## vasteq




----------



## vasteq

Sure  If you want PM me now.


----------



## vasteq




----------



## vasteq




----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Vasteq, Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures of your Bucephalandra species. It's an inspiration to me, I wish I can grow them as well as you do.

What camera do you use to take those pictures?


----------



## vasteq

Thanks. I use *Nikon D5100* + *Nikkor 18-105VR* + macro conversion lens *Raynox DCR-150*


----------



## kiddjam

I ship worldwide, if any of you guy would like to any of these, PM me  I got big rhizome of varies kind of Bucephalandra that you can't buy from the market.

Cheers

BB
Regards


----------



## lbacha

kiddjam said:


> I ship worldwide, if any of you guy would like to any of these, PM me  I got big rhizome of varies kind of Bucephalandra that you can't buy from the market.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BB
> Regards


What do you have I may be interested 

Len


----------



## Momotaro

*FAIR WARNING!*

Plants need to be imported legally.

Failure to follow proper procedures and protocol have serious legal ramifications.

My suggestion is that if the intention is to circumvent the legal mechanisms put in place with regards to the importation of aquatic plants the conversation on both the public section of the forum and PMs about illegal activities cease.

If the conversation about such activities continues, this thread will be locked and removed from the public.


----------



## lbacha

Momotaro said:


> *FAIR WARNING!*
> 
> Plants need to be imported legally.
> 
> Failure to follow proper procedures and protocol have serious legal ramifications.
> 
> My suggestion is that if the intention is to circumvent the legal mechanisms put in place with regards to the importation of aquatic plants the conversation on both the public section of the forum and PMs about illegal activities cease.
> 
> If the conversation about such activities continues, this thread will be locked and removed from the public.


Umm his location says NY so I'm not sure how me saying I'm interested is a conversation about illegal activity

Len


----------



## Bahugo

lbacha said:


> Umm his location says NY so I'm not sure how me saying I'm interested is a conversation about illegal activity
> 
> Len


His location says somewhere over the rainbow... Vasteq is from Poland.

EDIT: Sorry thought you were talking about Vasteq, didn't see the other post.


----------



## DogFish

"Over the rainbow" MunchkinLand or the Emerald City?


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Since the Bucephas are slow growers, how do you discourage the growth of algae like BBA. Can you dose Excel on them?


----------



## ADA

Crispino Ramos said:


> Since the Bucephas are slow growers, how do you discourage the growth of algae like BBA. Can you dose Excel on them?


Excellent question.. I have been wondering the same thing. Excel loves to unexpectedly melt certain plants. I hope Buce is not one of them..


----------



## they call me bruce

When your tank is running right you wont get any algae my crypts and other nice plants didnt skip a beat they just kept growing when i introduced them to the tank. even those real slow growers are doing very well---I do have a bunch or cherries doin house keeping


----------



## ClintonParsons

I have been dosing Metricide Plus 30 at 1 ml per day in my mini-m for a week no. My two plants seem fine. 

They root easily but slowly from rhizome cuttings for me. I glue the cuttings onto small stones. 

They seem like hardy plants, but are slow. I am having a problem with diatoms in my tank and have to use a paintbrush to clean the rhizomes, and I have to rub the diatoms off gently with my fingers every now and then. 

It's a new tank. Though. I have had the plants for about two months and they have multiplied and made six new buds that wil become plants (between my cutting I made from each, and on their own.)


----------



## sewingalot

Last warning. If anyone in this thread links to or discusses the sale of this plant illegally, they will loose privileges to this forum and this otherwise valuable thread will be locked.


----------



## mistergreen

ADA said:


> Excellent question.. I have been wondering the same thing. Excel loves to unexpectedly melt certain plants. I hope Buce is not one of them..


Go the low tech route. It's wonderful to have moss, anubias grow without algae growing in and on them.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

*none*

Bucephalandra sp Kualakuayan 2 I like.


----------



## ADA

Crispino Ramos said:


> Bucephalandra sp Kualakuayan 2 (import with permit and phytosanitary certificate).


Nice!


----------



## they call me bruce

I agree


----------



## kiskas1970

Hello, I from Russia, too solved will join fans of these plants:smile:


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

kiskas, это приятно слышать от человека в России, кто ценит Bucephalandra видов.

(kiskas, it is nice to hear from a person in Russia who appreciates Bucephalandra species.)


----------



## ikuzo

hello
here's one of mine emersed









any thoughts about which type is this
i bought it a few years ago just as bucephalandra sp


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Sintang


----------



## lbacha

Crispino Ramos said:


> Sintang


It looks a little big to be sintang, those leaves are usually no bigger than an inch long and if the blocks it on are normal paver blocks then those leaves are 1.5 to 2 inches, the red petiole isn't normal on sintang either I have something similar at home but I will need to figure out what it's called

Len


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

My sintang are bigger than yours then.


----------



## lbacha

Crispino Ramos said:


> My sintang are bigger than yours then.


Hmm, I wonder if they are actually two different ecotypes then like shine green and blue that are really similar just a slight coloration difference. I have a few different buces with the same leaves as sintang but they are bigger and the stem/rhizome and petioles are a lot different. I've started to wonder of some of the ecotypes are the same just named differently by different collectors. It would be like calling all the different leaf variation of a C wendtii "tropica" a different name based on the way the lea is. I'm also wondering in you can change the appearance of a buce over time by putting them in different conditions. 

Len


----------



## FreedPenguin

I have to say that they are far more beautiful in person.


----------



## kiskas1970

Hello, to me promised to send 
Bucephalandra Tebakang








Bucephalandra Pearl Grey








as they will feel under water in an aquarium with CO2 giving


----------



## ikuzo

Crispino Ramos said:


> Sintang





lbacha said:


> It looks a little big to be sintang, those leaves are usually no bigger than an inch long and if the blocks it on are normal paver blocks then those leaves are 1.5 to 2 inches, the red petiole isn't normal on sintang either I have something similar at home but I will need to figure out what it's called
> 
> Len


i guess it's sintang indeed

here's a pic from google









same flower
thanks for figuring it out




kiskas1970 said:


> as they will feel under water in an aquarium with CO2 giving


the one with round leaves are amazing
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Ikuzo, Thanks for posting the picture. I have five plants of Bucephalandra sp Sintang and one of them flowered. The flowers are white thick and waxy -


----------



## ADA

I was wondering.. can anyone tell me if it would be safe to transfer my Buce Kedagang from being totally underwater, to an emersed condition? How would one go about doing this?

The reason I want to do it, is that I think they grow faster and with less problems, like algae out of the water. I'd like to grow it out, and once it gets bigger, take some clippings and return them to my aquarium.


----------



## wabisabi

ikuzo said:


> i guess it's sintang indeed
> 
> here's a pic from google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same flower
> thanks for figuring it out


Although it does look like Sintang, it is totally a guess as to what location this Bucephalandra came from. There are at least a few other ecotypes that look very similar in appearance. Labeling it as such would only hurt the hobby by potentially spreading a mislabeled plant around. 

I have a few Bucephalandra floating in my tanks that I've lost track of their identities. I've pretty much chucked them up to being 'mutts' since I cannot verify their location info. Sad that I turned a $50 plant to a $10-20 plant because I lost track of their identities. :icon_frow


----------



## ikuzo

Crispino Ramos said:


> Ikuzo, Thanks for posting the picture. I have five plants of Bucephalandra sp Sintang and one of them flowered. The flowers are white thick and waxy - I trim the flowers so the plant don't go to seed (slowing the vegetative growth).


you're welcome
can they seed underwater?
mine flowers frequently in the emersed setup
i never bother with the flowers
maybe i'll trim them to see if it helps the plant grow faster
great tips



ADA said:


> I was wondering.. can anyone tell me if it would be safe to transfer my Buce Kedagang from being totally underwater, to an emersed condition? How would one go about doing this?
> 
> The reason I want to do it, is that I think they grow faster and with less problems, like algae out of the water. I'd like to grow it out, and once it gets bigger, take some clippings and return them to my aquarium.


put them in a closed container with high humidity
preferably in a pot so you can check things, clean, move them easily
i kept my pots in a used tank with water at substrate level

lighting should be way less than what you have in your tank (water depth diminish light a lot). if you keep the emersed tank outdoor like mine, keep them shaded all the time. ambient sunlight is good. direct sunlight? try at your own risk 




wabisabi said:


> Although it does look like Sintang, it is totally a guess as to what location this Bucephalandra came from. There are at least a few other ecotypes that look very similar in appearance. Labeling it as such would only hurt the hobby by potentially spreading a mislabeled plant around.
> 
> I have a few Bucephalandra floating in my tanks that I've lost track of their identities. I've pretty much chucked them up to being 'mutts' since I cannot verify their location info. Sad that I turned a $50 plant to a $10-20 plant because I lost track of their identities. :icon_frow


yes, too many variations
not sure with specific location buce or scientific name. i read there's only 3 species named now? others are just labelled with color variations or the name of the place where they came

i lost track some of my crypts also because of my laziness to label them properly 



checkout this video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmJbD8KKG4U
the rock is awesome


----------



## kiskas1970

here my new acquisition Bucephalandra Tebakang , Bucephalandra Pearl Grey


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

kiskas, Those are healthy looking stems - I'm happy for you. What are your water parameters? Who is your source? How long have you been growing them? What rock are they attached on? Any algae problem? What species do you want to have next?

[can they seed underwater? - ikuzo] I don't think the flower could get pollinated underwater = no seed formation.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

[put them in a closed container with high humidity
preferably in a pot so you can check things, clean, move them easily
i kept my pots in a used tank with water at substrate level - ikuzo]

@ikuzo, when you say keep water at substrate level do you mean the tank substrate or the pot substrate?


----------



## ikuzo

kiskas1970 said:


> here my new acquisition Bucephalandra Tebakang , Bucephalandra Pearl Grey


OoT question
what's your background plant it's beautiful
i'm guessing it's not the obvious Eleocharis vivipara?




Crispino Ramos said:


> @ikuzo, when you say keep water at substrate level do you mean the tank substrate or the pot substrate?


water level at the pot's substrate
sorry to be unclear


----------



## kiskas1970

water parameters pH = 7,5, NH3/NH4 = 0,018, NO2 = 0, gH = 10, KH - 4
on a background Eleocharis acicularis, in the foreground Eleocharis parvula


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Several of my Bucephalandra , Piptospatha , Homalomena, Aridarum and Furutadoa species are growing faster at this warmer time of the year. I was surprised to see a pink flower bud coming out of Bucephalandra sp Sekadau2. I also like the variegation of one Piptospatha species. Certainly, the Bucephalandra sp Kualakuayan2 leaves have that stunning iridiscent electric blue/purplish brilliance.


----------



## ADA

kiskas1970 said:


> here my new acquisition Bucephalandra Tebakang , Bucephalandra Pearl Grey


Good Lord.. what an amazing tank you have.. this could be my favorite tank of all time. Seriously. Wow.


----------



## ADA

ikuzo said:


> put them in a closed container with high humidity
> preferably in a pot so you can check things, clean, move them easily
> i kept my pots in a used tank with water at substrate level
> 
> lighting should be way less than what you have in your tank (water depth diminish light a lot). if you keep the emersed tank outdoor like mine, keep them shaded all the time. ambient sunlight is good. direct sunlight? try at your own risk


Hi sorry I didn't see this sooner. Thank you for this advice.

So, can I just remove from the water and transport directly into this environment you described? Should I be worried about die off or anything?

Thanks again!


----------



## klaus07

Crispino Ramos said:


> Several of my Bucephalandra , Piptospatha , Homalomena, Aridarum and Furutadoa species are growing faster at this warmer time of the year. I was surprised to see a pink flower bud coming out of Bucephalandra sp Sekadau2. I also like the variegation of one Piptospatha species. Certainly, the Bucephalandra sp Kualakuayan2 leaves have that stunning iridiscent electric blue/purplish brilliance.


Are you growing all of these emersed? Kudos on finding things like Piptostapha, Homalomena, Aridarum and Furutadoa. Is there a source available for any of those?

Klaus


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

klaus07 said:


> Are you growing all of these emersed? Kudos on finding things like Piptostapha, Homalomena, Aridarum and Furutadoa. Is there a source available for any of those? Klaus


I grow all these aroids submersed.


----------



## lbacha

Crispino Ramos said:


> I grow all these aroids submersed.


You may want to keep an eye on them from what I have read they will do on for a while completely submersed but will eventually die off that is the piptospatha, Aridarum and homalema, the buces do fine submersed. I would be interested in how they do long term though since most people don't keep them submersed.

Len


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

lbacha said:


> You may want to keep an eye on them from what I have read they will do on for a while completely submersed but will eventually die off that is the piptospatha, Aridarum and homalema, the buces do fine submersed. I would be interested in how they do long term though since most people don't keep them submersed. Len


You're right, I'm slow in getting my emersed tank set up - I already have the light fixture and substrate. I just need to get the glass tank and cover.

Luckily, the Piptospatha, Aridarum and Homalomena species are still actively growing since last December. Soon I'll have them grown emersed.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnMeb

> can anyone tell me if it would be safe to transfer my Buce Kedagang from being totally underwater, to an emersed condition? How would one go about doing this?


if you have covered tank then try to keep your buce above of water surface, with roots submerged underwater. Humidity should be good - I have closed tank and buces are not drying.


----------



## ragn4rok

My Bucephalandra Collector Tank ... 


















My latest Bucephalandra Collections from Melawi...


----------



## ADA

JohnMeb said:


> if you have covered tank then try to keep your buce above of water surface, with roots submerged underwater. Humidity should be good - I have closed tank and buces are not drying.


Thanks for that advice. I'll try it for sure.





ragn4rok said:


> My Bucephalandra Collector Tank ...


omg.. what an amazing collection. Wow.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

*I have begun an emersed set up for most of my collection of Bucephalandra and other aroid species.*


----------



## ragn4rok

My favorite Bucephalandra from Melawi:









Are these Bucephalandra sp. Belindae? The leaves are only 3-4cm in length.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

*Another blue leafed Bucephalandra is Kualakuayan Type 2, the blue color has a metallic sheen to it. .*


----------



## ragn4rok

@ramos, the submersed leaves turning to green?


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

ragn4rok said:


> @ramos, the submersed leaves turning to green?


They're metallic blue grown submersed since last February.


----------



## sublime

ragn4rok said:


> My favorite Bucephalandra from Melawi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these Bucephalandra sp. Belindae? The leaves are only 3-4cm in length.


Bucephalandra 'belindae' have much narrower leaves than these specimens. Beautiful plants by the way.


----------



## ragn4rok

thank you sublime... 

Clumps of Purple Lamandau ... very rare to find this plant that grouping together...


----------



## hedge_fund

Great thread. I just read it all


----------



## ragn4rok

My Bucephalandra Collector Tank, UPDATED... 

http://youtu.be/VumI2q9Rve0


----------



## Jeffww

So to get back to you guys about TC buces...I was never able to get a good aseptic start with these guys without killing the tissue itself. I may try again in the future but since I have school I can't do anymore experiments.


----------



## ryantube

You probably need a laminar flow hood, some petridishes, 70% alcohol or 10% bleach solution, an autoclave, a thermostat oven, a greenhouse, and a box of medical graded glove to start


----------



## Jeffww

Those things arent necessary. My issue was that i could never get the explant sterile without killing it.


----------



## ragn4rok

Our latest collection ... 

I believe this is one of the most wanted Bucephalandra. In rare cases, the adapted submersed leaves can have a bright red coloration. They come from Hulu Kapuas.





































The Japanese called them Brownie Red. For me, I'll name them based on the location, leaves colors and shape. Hulu Kapuas - Brown Wavy Leaves ...


----------



## halak

Here is one guy *not* to order Bucephalandras from. I tried to purchase from him, and basically he ended up with my money and I never received any plants. He is a middleman in China as I later found out. I tried to get the plants legally, by the way. He is:

Steven He
[email protected]


----------



## plantbrain

Jeffrey, the red coloration comes from low Nitrogen and likely higher light.


----------



## waterfaller1

Can I grow this emersed in my riparium set up?


----------



## Berceau

halak said:


> Here is one guy *not* to order Bucephalandras from. I tried to purchase from him, and basically he ended up with my money and I never received any plants. He is a middleman in China as I later found out. I tried to get the plants legally, by the way. He is:
> 
> Steven He
> [email protected]


Where did u buy from him? 
I just ordered a few pcs from a Chinese seller called Vivian from Aliexpress. :eek5: Hope they r not the same person.


----------



## ADA

waterfaller1 said:


> Can I grow this emersed in my riparium set up?


Yes


----------



## waterfaller1

ADA said:


> Yes


Thanks! I wasn't sure when I got them, so decided to grow them in the tank. They are slow to grow, but that is fine by me since they are in a nano/riparium.


----------

